# front end loader control valve problem



## rltusch

My LA463 front end loader control valve must have either a stuck spring, or a broken spring. When the control lever is moved to the left, it will not return to neutral by itself----either with hydraulics pressured up or dead.

The schematic suggests that it is the upper spring that is stuck in a compressed mode. Hard for me to believe that it is broken, as it would still have some ability to compress and return. 

Question is this: I have a lot of mechanical repair experience, but have never pulled apart a control valve. Is this something that can be done with normal tools and, are there some hints on what to avoid? For example, one fellow told me that getting the detents back in were tough to do.

On the face of it, it would almost seem that I could unscrew the bottom hex head plug and pull the whole piston downward out the bottom of the control valve.

All and any experience that can be added to mine would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shona13

Hi Mr rltusch.
Yes you can But make sure the engine is stopped ,the hydraulic system is depressured i.e. wiggle the levers back and forth.up and down etc to make sure there is no trapped pressure in there ,undo the cap and disconnect the link on the top and it will pull out as an assembly ,repair and refit .
Regards 
hutch.


----------



## davew

Hi my frount end loader will rise but won't drop. Any ideas . Cheers.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

davew said:


> Hi my frount end loader will rise but won't drop. Any ideas . Cheers.


If you have a detachable loader, check your quick connect hoses. I had one pop off and it was doing the same thing as you descibed.


----------



## fismo

*Loader won't go down*

I have the same problem. B4200 tractor with B1620 loader. I changed all of the fluids, greased all the fittings and cleaned the filter screen. Still slow to go down. Next I will detach lift rams and see if pivot points for bucket are binding. After that, I'm not sure what to do. I don't think that there is any adjustment on the control valve. If there is, I would appreciate it if someone would tell me how to adjust it. The next thing I can think to do is to have the the valve rebuilt or replaced. Hate to do it because it won't be cheap. Maybe there is a universal valve that someone sells to replace it. Any thoughts. 

thanks. Wayne


----------



## Saint12

I have a 4025 mahindra the bucket want curl and I don't have much push down power, the pto turns good for the bush hog but does not lift as high as it use to. I replaced the filters, what is my problem???


----------



## Saint12

*2011 4025 mahindra front loader problem!!*

I have a 4025 mahindra the bucket want curl and don't have the push down power it needs, the pto turns the bush hog but it doesn't lift as high as it should can you help me with this problem?


----------



## shona13

G'day Saint12.
I would first suspect a failed piston seal in one of the Curl /Tip hydraulic cylinders,to, eliminate, and, at this point I must remind you that you are working with very high and dangerous hydraulic pressure and forces do not take risks,
follow the two hydraulic hoses down to the rams that deal with the Curl/Tip part,there is one hydraulic connection at either end of the cylinder ,one hose fitted to each.
With the engine stopped ,undo, one HALF TURN MAX any one of the hoses then start the engine on idle and gently operate the controls and watch what happens, let me know.


----------



## rhino

Look to see if the 3 point hitch lever is in the up position, if it is push it ahead a little. As you do this listen to the engine, if it changes its sound then you are running against the relief valve. :usa:


----------



## Atd

Hello, I have a Mahindra Max26XL with a Besco control valve for the loader. The loader works, however, when the joy stick is moved left to curl the bucket the first 70% of travel does nothing. The last 30% of travel will curl the bucket with good power. The stick will not return to neutral on its own. I see no adjustments on the stick or valve body. All linkages are secure and tight. This symptom appeared suddenly. Doesn't appear to be getting better or worse over time. Any thoughts or ideas would be greatly. appreciated.


----------



## Atd

Atd said:


> Hello, I have a Mahindra Max26XL with a Besco control valve for the loader. The loader works, however, when the joy stick is moved left to curl the bucket the first 70% of travel does nothing. The last 30% of travel will curl the bucket with good power. The stick will not return to neutral on its own. I see no adjustments on the stick or valve body. All linkages are secure and tight. This symptom appeared suddenly. Doesn't appear to be getting better or worse over time. Any thoughts or ideas would be greatly. appreciated.


Scratch that... figured it out. In the spooler valve cap, there's a threaded retaining ring for the return spring. It had backed out a couple turns. Once I threaded it back in... all good. Thanks anyway. 😊


----------

